# Immigration minister admits 457 visa abuse figures were estimated



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australian Immigration and Citizenship minister Brendan O'Connor has been accused of exaggerating claims that 10% of the most popular visas used by foreign workers are obtained fraudulently. He has admitted that figures he has been using to justify changes to the 457 visa system were forecasts rather than actual. He had claimed that the system [...]

Click to read the full news article: Immigration minister admits 457 visa abuse figures were estimated...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

